# West Park Asylum, Epsom, Surrey - Sept 2011



## daimo_45 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all, 

I fear I'm a little too late to have taken an interest in derelict asylums as the majority have been levelled or redeveloped the last few years. None the less, a friend and I decided to visit West Park before it gets totally demo'd. As you'll see only a few of the wards are left but everything has been removed. 

West Park history link 

*Nothing was vandalised or removed by us during our visit*

Red areas showing remaining buildings - taken from this report


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 23, 2011)

That's surreal


----------



## daimo_45 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looked pretty cool when we peered in and saw this! All the other wards had the floors up but none had a basements like this. To my knowledge, before they gutted the whole place you could walk around these service tunnels before they ripped the floor up.


----------



## The Archivist (Sep 23, 2011)

A fine set of photos, probably one of the last we'll see from here. 

I went up there not long ago and was shocked to see how much had gone already, though rather amused to see that security had been relegated from their old caravan to a larch lap garden shed! 

I think your map is somewhat misleading however (probably because it's from the 80s or earlier: there are buildings on there that haven't existed for 25 years or more) The staff social club is still standing (a bit trashed but still worth a look), as I believe are most of the in-use buildings from the new unit northwards including the cottage-hospitally bits, plus little bits like the now-private staff housing on the edge of the site.

Edit: Good to see the famous tilting baths still hanging on in there too.


----------



## daimo_45 (Sep 23, 2011)

Security seemed pretty laxed; I only saw two people on site (one in high vis) and I'm not sure if they were security. 

Yes, all the pics with items in are from the small buildings/houses as the wards are gutted to the brickwork. 

That bath freaked me out a bit and when we were entering the room some of the ceiling in the room behind came down for an added sh*t yourself moment!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 23, 2011)

What a fantastic set of photo's! I too got into the asylum game a little too late and went to visit one today which was external only. 

Have to say though, it is a huge shame that these places are being taken down as they too are apart of history in the same way a castle is. For me anyway.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 24, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> ...That's surreal


That's what I thought too. Some amazing pics there. Very nicely documented, daimo.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 24, 2011)

The desolation and destruction seems to echo the sad state of mind of previous tennants!

Thanks for the report


----------



## Flaxington (Sep 25, 2011)

drove in to the live section today, first show houses are up already!


----------



## twiggy123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Great pictures considering how much has gone nice work


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 27, 2011)

well done


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 1, 2011)

Hang on in there old girl!!  
Lovely photos


----------



## Janey68 (Oct 2, 2011)

This place looks amazing and sad. Great pics really enjoyed them thanx


----------



## sparky. (Oct 4, 2011)

Great pics its heart breaking to see it in this state though


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 12, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> That's surreal



I had similar thoughts. Seems so odd seeing those concrete arches from this angle -in daylight too!

Sad to see how WP is looking these days -thanks for the update Daimo -excellent effort


----------



## lisa_bunny (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed this set of piccies.


----------



## mookster (Oct 12, 2011)

It's funny thinking those arches haven't seen daylight since the place was built!


----------



## Talularainbow26 (Oct 16, 2011)

fantastic report. Really liked your images, such a shame as others have said.


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for the post im looking into a vist soon with a friend on here soon 

im hoping its still standing ...


----------



## slidingloopz (Oct 31, 2011)

daimo_45 said:


>



Ahh, the old piano!

Here she is in action. From many moons ago...

http://m00seofd00m.co.uk/oddities/wpam.php


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2011)

slidingloopz said:


> Ahh, the old piano!
> 
> Here she is in action. From many moons ago...
> 
> http://m00seofd00m.co.uk/oddities/wpam.php



  Love that.


----------



## Section 106 (Nov 5, 2011)

Some great photos there of West Park's last stand against 'change'.

The demolition of asylums in particular represents this conflict of addressing future challenges (in this case housing provision) versus conserving that which grounds us in space and time. The sorry fact is that God isn't making anymore land, and these sprawling structures break every modern regulation in the book. I would love to find an answer that satisfies both camps, but at the moment it can't be done. 

It would be interesting to canvass opinion on the ground, what does the local community ultimately want in this supposed era of 'Localism'?! It really is a terrible shame, and I completely agree with the 'castle' comment.


----------



## ashfu (Nov 7, 2011)

Great set os photos


----------

